# Flat Tub WMA in Coffee Co.???



## mike martinez (Apr 23, 2006)

Has anyone tried this new wma for the turkeys??????


----------



## jonday (Apr 26, 2006)

Mike Trust me we use to have that land between flat tub and rocky ham and there are tons of monster deer and thousands of turkeys. JONDAY


----------



## DCarter001 (Apr 26, 2006)

When did it become a WMA?  How many acres?  Any word on deer season?  I know, I'm full of questions.


----------



## jonday (Apr 26, 2006)

*Hey*

My cousin lost the club last year so I think It opened up the first day of turkey season.


----------



## jonday (Apr 26, 2006)

*Hey*

I know for sure it 3600 Acres.


----------



## creekrunner (Apr 26, 2006)

Just in the last few months. It's 3500-4000 acres and takes in the rocks, if your familar with the area. Supposed to be open for deer this year, but not sure of any details


----------



## Buckfever (Apr 27, 2006)

*Flat Tub WMA*

Where exactly is this WMA located??? BF


----------



## SWbowhunter (Apr 27, 2006)

bought 3600 and lease an additional 1600.


----------



## M_Merchant (Apr 27, 2006)

*new wma*

Be careful guys this new wma does not include the area known as the ROCKS!! That area is property of the Nature Cons.Talked to the biologist and we should have some good hunting this fall.Turkey Chapter is planning to help with food plots and other stuff.


----------



## creekrunner (Apr 27, 2006)

Good to know that it doesn't include the Rocks, I was told that it did. I'll sure get a map before I step foot on it. Does it border the river?


----------



## jonday (Apr 27, 2006)

*hey*

Yes it borders the river


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 6, 2006)

is this wma gonna be archery and gun?. some one told me it was gonna be archery only


----------



## Buckerama (Jul 6, 2006)

what county is this Wma in


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 6, 2006)

coffee. acroos the river from horse creek wma


----------



## georgia_hunter (Jul 16, 2006)

Don't know much about that Area.  Does anyone know if there are any hogs on it?


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 12, 2006)

went to flat tub today and wasnt real impressed with it seems to be thick grown up planted pines may 15 to 20 foot tall and so thick you cant see. it may get better around the river i didnt go that far in


----------

